# Happy Birthday Stefan



## Von blewitt (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday Stefan
Open a bottle of something nice, and have a great day.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday Stefan!


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy birthday, Stefan!


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 20, 2015)

:hbday::hula::hula::hoot::hoot::happy1::EDance2::happy1::EDance2:

Time for, yes you guessed it, a BIRTHDAY KNIFE!!


----------



## chinacats (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday Stefan!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday Stefan!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2015)

You're old! Happy Birthday anyways!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy birthday


----------



## echerub (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 20, 2015)

HBD Handle meister!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 20, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> You're old! Happy Birthday anyways!


but he could at least talk to them in their language... :eyebrow:

happy bday, wise man!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Hopefully a quiet day today, I am off my day job for the week, just needed a mental health break. But lots to do with the other jobs like grading student papers, producing saw dust etc. No new knives for me, though. Still waiting for one or two to arrive here... 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 20, 2015)

Man, I almost missed this. Happy birthday. I wish I were close by and could drop in to drain a bottle of vino with you. 

Cheers,
Karring


----------



## orange (Apr 20, 2015)

happy belated birthday!!


----------



## cclin (Apr 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Duckfat (Apr 27, 2015)

Happy Belated!


----------

